# Classifieds > Births, Deaths & Marriages >  Remebering my son

## shazzap

Matthew Daniel Platten.

16 years today since you left us son. Loved and missed every hour, every minute, every second, of every day.,

----------


## rich62_uk

Hugs to you.

----------


## Fran

A big hug from me, such a sad time  of year for you. x

----------


## shazzap

Thank you for your thoughts. This is why, i am not so hot on Xmas.

----------


## sassylass

What a sad loss. Someone once told me that while we never get over tragedies like this, we do get through them. Hopefully that comforts you.

----------


## shazzap

Thank you. Yes you do get through them. But you never expect to bury a child. There is a sadness in your eyes, that never goes.

----------


## poppett

My thoughts are with you at this sad time.

----------


## trix

ma thochts too shaz.....i lek til appreciate "normality" if there is such a thing! 

at 'e end o' 'e day, when things go boobs oer bum....its "normality" that we all crave.

sometimes we should appreciate "boredom" because at's when things are runnin smoothly.

ma thocht are wi' ye.......

----------


## secrets in symmetry

Sorry to hear about your son Shazzap. A friend lost his son at age 9. I know you never forget.

----------


## shazzap

Thank you all for your kind thoughts. He was a beautiful boy, one of my twins. I hope everyone, who has lost someone close to them. Finds their way through to coping, with their loss.

----------


## unicorn

God bless you Shazzap, my dads birthday was christmas day and I know how hard I find that, it must be unbearably difficult for you to think of your precious angel. Take care x

----------


## Dadie

My great grandad had to bury most of his kids before their time.
My kids were supposed to have all been twins ..
~It wasnt to be..but the they should have dones and they could haves could take over your life .
Just think you are blessed with what you have...and keep your memories close to your heart"!

----------


## shazzap

He was a twin Dadie, i had fraternal twins. He was 12 when he died, would be 28 now.

----------

